# Barrel Racing :)



## always-wanted (Mar 5, 2008)

lol has any one every barrel raced before??? i really want to !!!!! but when i was littleer lol i used to walk around da barrel tehe but yeah tell ur experience with barrels !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cant wait to hear


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I barrel race.


----------



## always-wanted (Mar 5, 2008)

have u every tried it and what type of a horse were u on lol sorrry im like obssed with horses tehe


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I barrel race my Quarter Horse lol.


----------



## always-wanted (Mar 5, 2008)

awe thats so cute whats his name ?????


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Hucks Eternal Charm.
.....Chief.


----------



## always-wanted (Mar 5, 2008)

awe thats a cute name. When i get my first horse ima name him Ricochet!! yeppers and have u ever tried english>???


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Yup, me and Chief used to do English.


----------



## always-wanted (Mar 5, 2008)

o thats so kool my friends taking lessons for english at meadow green right now and shes always tell me to take english lessons so yeah i cant pick which ones i wanna try out first.....and its harder to go from western to englsih then english to western mhhhmmmm


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've tried it just for giggles in our lot. Vida does pretty good but she likes being out going someplace better. So do I :lol:


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

When I was younger and used to take riding lessons we'd have "Leg Yield Barrel Races" We couldn't go faster than a trot, and we could only leg yield around the barrels. It was fun and helped us really get the hang of it.


----------



## BarrelGurl405 (Mar 22, 2008)

barrel racing is my life, if u couldn't tell by my name, lol. anyway its the best feeling in the world, competing and just doing it for fun. they other day i got on my mare to run her for the first time since she had her foal, its like she was never even off, she flew through it, she was bucking too, it was a blast. its just the best feeling in the world, and now im teaching my best friend danny how to do it, so we can run together!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

My boyfriend runs=D


----------



## BarrelGurl405 (Mar 22, 2008)

awww thats so awsome, u and ur boyfriend can run barrels together. My last boyfriend came to shows and stuff with me, but he really knew nothing about horses, But danny and i have known each other our whole lives. we're not going out or anything, but he supports the horses and is getting pretty good at riding now. we have a pact if we're not married at 26, we'll get married. but he told me if we do get married at 26 or by some chance before that, that we can have a big horse farm and all and ride together. i was just like awwww, then he started hugging and loving all over my barrel mare. lol


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I run Barrels. And I am teaching Blu to run them, too. Hard part is, he's a lefty horse and doesn't do well starting from the right side. :roll:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Why not start him on the left then?


----------



## always-wanted (Mar 5, 2008)

o thats so cute u guys and thats weird i have never heard of a horse having like a lefty or righty lmfao but ive only be interestd in horses hmmm my whole life lol well yeah pretty kool guys....for the ppl that take lessons where do u take them ?????


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

i did barrels once with my English horse (and in an English saddle) my horse did not appreciate it. i like it though.


----------



## BarrelGurl405 (Mar 22, 2008)

always-wanted said:


> for the ppl that take lessons where do u take them ?????


where do you live? cuz my mom gives lessons shes 54 and been riding her entire life, she loves giving lessons and has taught me everything i know about western english and barrel racing. i live in virginia


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I barrel race on my horse he is pretty good we got 5th at our last show so i was very proud of him at this point


----------



## myredroan17 (Mar 15, 2008)

I barrel race. I just started my mare and we're doind gr8. Shes only been on the pattern 2 months and she is getting 18s. What kind of times do you guys get?


----------



## always-wanted (Mar 5, 2008)

lol i wouldnt know cause i dont even have a horse yet so yeah but im trying to get lessons but its lomda hard around my home right now so yeah !!


----------



## Tammy (Mar 1, 2007)

i would love to do barrels but me and my horse would both need training! and also he is still to young he's only 3 and my other one is to old(26) Do you guys think that arabians are cut out for it enough.i've seen them run barrels but never win.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I run barrels with my quarter horse Diesel. Times depend on the size of the arena but I run 16s usually out here.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Tammy said:


> i would love to do barrels but me and my horse would both need training! and also he is still to young he's only 3 and my other one is to old(26) Do you guys think that arabians are cut out for it enough.i've seen them run barrels but never win.


Any horse can run barrels, but youre right, usually its going to be the QHs that place. They're just the quickest over the short distances. You would be fine running an Arab at lower level stuff. Back when I did gaming more there was a girl with a little arabxtb and she did well.


----------



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

well... i like to barrell race english style sometimes just for fun =]


----------



## Sunkissed28f (Apr 7, 2008)

Hmmm, not just any horse makes a good barrel horse. They still have to have the confirmation, health, strength, and endurance to properly and efficiently "run the barrels".

Refer to my post on the topic "Beginning to Barrel Race! My Adventure!"

I have been doing it for.......oh over a year now. Best I ever done was high 15s and won 2nd. Prize was a new saddle (didn't even fit my horse) and some cash. 

Not many people even entered. Maybe 15 girls and I wouldn't have called it a huge success. LOL


----------



## washington_rodeo_queen (Mar 5, 2008)

*Barrel.*

I barrel race....I love it!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Sunkissed28f said:


> Hmmm, not just any horse makes a good barrel horse. They still have to have the confirmation, health, strength, and endurance to properly and efficiently "run the barrels".
> 
> Refer to my post on the topic "Beginning to Barrel Race! My Adventure!"
> 
> ...


Let me be more specific -- Any horse can run a barrel pattern. Not any horse can do it well and do it competitively


----------



## Katie3480 (May 1, 2008)

I barrel race my quarter horse too.


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

BarrelGurl405 said:


> always-wanted said:
> 
> 
> > for the ppl that take lessons where do u take them ?????
> ...


i barrel race AND give lessons, lol what a coincidence. 

last year at our county fair i got the fastest time in our county, its a standing record. =]
i use my uncles quarterhorse/arab mare in barrels, shes also a great performance horse, haha. most barrel horses are too antsy for performance.

i give lessons to kids 6 and up. every night. i actually just got back from giving them. haha.


----------



## Lets Ride (Jun 20, 2008)

always-wanted said:


> lol has any one every barrel raced before??? i really want to !!!!! but when i was littleer lol i used to walk around da barrel tehe but yeah tell ur experience with barrels !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cant wait to hear


It is amazing!!! You and the horse are as one. The speed the competition, the trust between you, can't be beat!! My vote is TRY IT!!!!  :lol:


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

i barrel race! i run on qh! i have been doing it a while and trained my young guy now i just gotta season him .

ummm my times it really depends on the arena...on the arena i run in now avg time is 17's but in a smaller arena on the finished mare iin a small arena could get a 14


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

I barel race. My two best friends barrel race. The ones horses is a lefty.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Champ is getting so slow in his late years he runs like a 24.


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

kershkova said:


> Champ is getting so slow in his late years he runs like a 24.


wow ya i would say he is done with running barrels! i bet he is going to love retierment tho ! how long has he been racing?


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

My tranier said just finish this show seson. Well he is so funny he runs up onto the trailer. At shows he runs a18. He loves going on trips.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

I barrel race too, well not competition but barrel race at my house and I now just found me a 2horse trailer and waiting for them to fix up and then I be training Luke to load in and out for him to get used to the horse trailer and it will be a little while before I hit the road to enter him in barrel racing competition!! I am so excited and I also taking every thing slow with Luke.


----------



## shawty11166 (Jul 23, 2008)

I've been barrel racing for going on 3 years now....


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm Glad to see we have quite a few barrel racers on here


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

I am training my four year old AQHA to do barrels but I onley trott him though.


----------



## Dakota Sunrise (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm retraining my mare, Beauty (registered AQHA- "Whatacutestory") for barrel racing. She used to be a game horse but she was neglected when I got her- way underfed and knew only speed but nothing about control. She didn't know how to trot, she didn't whoa, she didn't turn well. I had my work cut out for me.
But she has come a long way since then and we'll be gaming next summer!


----------



## megalsbegals (Sep 6, 2008)

i did, like last weekend at a fun show i go a 3rd place...


----------



## always-wanted (Mar 5, 2008)

I remember this one time when i was on siler..we were trotting around a barrel and my cousin slaped his but and he went a little faster im like ooo thanks you know i havnt ever done this before ..but i after she did that i felt like i had more courage than before.:wink:


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

Perry Jet barrel raced his fox trotter...lol
he was pretty fast, outran my QH some times


----------



## bunnyandstar4ever (Apr 4, 2009)

So, yeah this thread is like two years old, but I thought I'd add my experience anyway... I've got a Pinto mare (Star!) that was at first trained for gaming, but IDK what happened then she started doing showing. I got her as a novice and wanted to start showing, but OMG showing bored the holy crap out of BOTH of us...

So I had her at my cousin's one summer and the neighbors had this HUGE field. I had never ran through a feild before, so I tried it and man, oh, man did that horse go! I'm not used to speed, so I was kinda holding her back and holding on for dear life, but it was a BLAST. So I thought, "Geez, wonder if I could get her to do some gaming?"

I knew she had some gaming training but had no idea how much. Turns out, she knew nearly all the patterns! She was pretty good for not having done it in so long. Honestly, I just wanted to do it for fun at first, but it got to the point where it was just TOO fun, and I couldn't stop! They say you shouldn't practice barrels too much or your horse will go nuts and turn into one of those psycho barrel horses, and I TOTALLY couldn't have that, since I've got 5-year-olds and total dudes riding her ALL the time... But it was SO HARD to not practice barrels like every single day, because it was just so freaking fun! Last time we practiced, we were working on rating and my posture.

Well, anywho, as luck has it just right when I'm getting fairly good and could probably compete this summer if I had a nice place to practice, I can't afford to keep my horse So I have to lease her out over the summer and for like a year until I'm done with my AA degree and will be transferring to a university in MT I'm SOOOO bummed, but I'm hoping to maybe find a horse to practice and learn on so when I get mine back I can turn and burn and maybe kick some a$$ and win some $$ 8) Anywho, that's my story, and now that I've decided to become a trainer (what I'm getting my degree for), I've also decided I want to train SANE/SAFE barrel horses along with trail horses, western pleasure horses and maybe cow or reining horses


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

First off, is chatspeak really necessary? 

I barrel race every summer circuit on all my horses. It's a fun sport that isn't too difficult to accomplish but still offers a challenge. 

I don't really have a set experience I would like to share, but it's nice that you are getting into it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Man, this IS an old post! haha. Well, since it was started back up again I'll say a little something. I love barrel racing as well! I never actually showed in a real show, I've done it for fun at other places and what not. My horse is an ex barrel racer/pole bender and she's real antsy! I believe she used to place real good though. She's extremely fast and cuts the corners like a dream! I don't think I've ever rode a barrel horse as fast as her, a lot of barrel racers on here would probably love to ride her around those barrels and through the poles hehe.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

My sister was riding a little grulla mare, and one day I said "Why don't you try my horse?" She takes him in the arena, and when she comes out she says "Wow! He's got jet-powered take-off!" I still laugh every time I remember that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I barrel race 
I have bounced around on different horses since i was really little. I started on experienced barrel horses that did high school rodeo(i knew the owners) then went to a ranch where i competed in my first barrel race at a gymkhana on a small palomino pony named calamity clyde(to advertise him for sale) then switched to a quarter horse mare name My april Secret(mya) then to a thoroughbred mare name YOU RAVE(rave) then back to mya and then i got my own horse a thoroughbred gelding named Soldier he won a lot and was amazing but i lost him after knowing him just 6mo to colic at 19yrs in march. I now am training a 11yr old grey arabian mare for gymkhana(barrels,pole bending, multiple other events).


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I love to barrel race my little warmblood mare!
I've only timed her once, and that was a year ago at fair and she ran a 20.
She may not be very fast, but she really enjoys doing it.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have been barrel racing for 4 or so years now and I love it I do it on my 19 year old quarter horse mare, but I am working on training my appendix mare, her filly, and my paint gelding for barrels I love doing it sooo much!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I barrel race every weekend. I have four barrel horses. All are full QH.


----------

